# Uterine weight calculation



## tpkeith (Oct 22, 2010)

Pt. had TLH whose path report stated the uterine contents were over 250 grams.  It also states the serosal mass weighed 153 grams and included this amount in the >250 grams.  Is this mass subtracted from the total weight or would this be included and the >250 grams code be billed?  Thanks for the help!
Teresa


----------



## preserene (Oct 22, 2010)

The serosa is the outer layer among the three layers of the uterus. So it should be included with the other layers and contents of the uterus, for our coding purpose. It would have been nice if they said so. But soemitmes the pathologist report it so for the purpose segregating/distinguishing the mass wt from the rest of the uterus and its contents wieght for our clarification.


----------

